# How to stop someone from stealing wireless internet



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Is there a way to stop someone from stealing wireless internet without securing the wireless network with a password since it is cracked easily within 5 minutes? I heard something about banning the person's mac address........


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know who you're talking to, but if you encrypt the network with WPA or WPA2 with a long and random key, I can assure you that you are quite safe from hackers. The only known attack on WPA/WPA2 is a dictionary attack, and that's effectively blunted using a random key. Here's a key generator that will generate you a very effective WPA key. Twenty characters is plenty to stop anyone but the CIA.

http://www.yellowpipe.com/yis/tools/WPA_key/generator.php


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Another PRNG you can use online:

https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm

If you are using WPA/WPA2 with a complex password, I wouldn't worry about someone trying to use your wireless internet. Just make sure you don't share the key with those you do not trust and you will be fine. Infact even just a 10 character key would be plenty - most of the time hijacking someone's wireless come as trials of opportunity. If it is too difficult/inconvenient, they'll just move on.


----------

